# Problem mit Step7 <--> WinCC Flexible



## Gast (1 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Hab meinen Rechner neu installiert. Wenn ich Step7 starte und ein Projekt öffne bekomme ich jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung das WinCC Flexible nicht installiert ist, obwohl ich es draufgespielt habe. Das Projekt lässt sich problemlos bearbeiten und wenn man das WinCC Flexible Projekt über den Explorer öffnet kann man es auch problemlos bearbeiten. Nach langem überlegen ist mir eingefallen das ich bei der Installation des Rechners erst WinCC Flexible und danach Step7 installiert habe. Kann das damit was zu tun haben? Weiss jemand wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?


----------



## PGMonster (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Soweit mir bekannt ist, muss erst Step7 und dann WinCC flex installiert werden, damit der Installer die Integration anbietet. Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung->Software->WinCCflex->ändern ob die Integration in Step7 installiert ist. Wenn nicht einfach anwählen und nachinstallieren. 

Viel Erfolg!

Tobi


----------



## Flo (5 Mai 2006)

Hallo Tobi,

Danke für die Antwort. Genau das war der Fehler.

MfG


----------

